# Betsie River Conditions?



## DLHirst (Mar 14, 2009)

I’m going up to the Crystal area next weekend. Wondering what might be available. Still trout action? Chrome? Thanks for any info...


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

Well, still plenty of salmon in the river, with these cold nites I would expect a few steel to start as well. I can assure you though, the population of people on the river is very high, and will be for a while, even when the steel arrives.


----------



## DLHirst (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks! 

I’m gonna be south of Benzie (Manistee?) county. Didn’t think I’d see salmon that far in. Guess I need to pack my 8 wt...

Will there be browns and river rainbows around? Fall brookies would be great fun too. I was hoping for less pressured waters. Should I go further upstream?




toto said:


> Well, still plenty of salmon in the river, with these cold nites I would expect a few steel to start as well. I can assure you though, the population of people on the river is very high, and will be for a while, even when the steel arrives.


----------



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

used to fish down by the mouth and all the lower holes. It's a trip walking in and boat guys do check it out. Best to hit it after a northwest wind and rising water to get the first untouched fish.


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

You could go after brown's in some areas but remember, brown's are a no go on the Betsie as far as I know.


----------



## BMARKS (Nov 6, 2017)

If trout are your target, there are some other rivers in the area that would be better to focus on. check out the trout trails section on the DNR website and look for streams that are open this time of year. there are a couple.


----------



## DLHirst (Mar 14, 2009)

The Betsie is a Class 4 stream (save for the headwaters). As long as I am downstream from that, I should be OK, yes?



toto said:


> You could go after brown's in some areas but remember, brown's are a no go on the Betsie as far as I know.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

DLHirst said:


> The Betsie is a Class 4 stream (save for the headwaters). As long as I am downstream from that, I should be OK, yes?


Possession is closed for Browns and Brookies but you could keep a Steelhead. Or any species of salmon except Atlantics.


----------



## DLHirst (Mar 14, 2009)

Got it! I don’t keep browns. I don’t wanna start anything here cuz I know a lot of people do. I just don’t like the taste of them. Generally, fly fishing, I don’t keep anything. But I thank the lord that others do, cuz I do like to eat others!



PunyTrout said:


> Possession is closed for Browns and Brookies but you could keep a Steelhead. Or any species of salmon except Atlantics.


----------



## DLHirst (Mar 14, 2009)

A few folks suggested the Platte. I know it’s close by, so maybe I will give it a shot! Thanks all for comments. I hope I can share some fish pics next week.



BMARKS said:


> If trout are your target, there are some other rivers in the area that would be better to focus on. check out the trout trails section on the DNR website and look for streams that are open this time of year. there are a couple.


----------



## DLHirst (Mar 14, 2009)

Caught a few small rainbows on egg patterns. One 14” brown on a streamer. Saw quite a few kings swimming by - up and down - but none interested in what I was throwing. Some really big fish, too!


----------



## Jfox7722 (Oct 23, 2019)

Any updates on Betsie river conditions and the steelhead run? Thinking about making a trip this week

Sent from my SM-G977U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## boppa (Jul 18, 2003)

Jfox7722 said:


> Any updates on Betsie river conditions and the steelhead run? Thinking about making a trip this week
> 
> Sent from my SM-G977U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Fished downstream of Homestead Dam Monday, 10/28- river is high and murky (6-8" more than normal)- crossing the river is kind of spooky. A few very dark salmon still around. Saw 1 steelhead roped up. River temp is 44 degrees.


----------



## Jfox7722 (Oct 23, 2019)

Thanks @boppa I don't think I am going to make it up, maybe a week or two. My mom's place in the area is under construction and 4.5 hrs is a long day trip

Sent from my SM-G977U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## JM White (Mar 15, 2019)

I had a question that i hope I can get an answer too. I was fishing the Betsie 1/1/2020 and had my 36" long landing net. A guy told me my net was way too long and it was illegal to be using it. He claimed no nets with handles over 14 inches were allowed to be used on the Betsie. I told him I thought that law was repealed in 2018, and most net restrictions fall within the trout season from April to November anyway. He disagreed and said I could be written a ticket if DNR saw me or someone reported me. I like to think he was just looking out for me by letting me know. If anyone on here has any information, that would be awesome! I know the laws can change from year to year and I just want to be well informed before heading out there again! Thanks for your help!


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

Here is a partial from an article on the Michigan Outdoors News site from 2018. You are good to go from the way this reads.

The legislation removed a net size restriction that has been in place for many years to protect spawning salmon from illegally being harvested. The restriction can be found on page 10 of the printed 2018 Michigan Fishing Guide, under Hand Nets. It reads: “During April, May and June, hand nets larger than 5 ½ feet in circumference or having a handle exceeding 14” may NOT be used or possessed on designated trout streams…." 

*With the removal of this restriction, which immediately took effect, anglers now legally may use hand nets with handle lengths longer than 14 inches.* The regulation created a safety issue for anglers fishing for steelhead from boats, as there was concern anglers would not be safe if they had to lean way over the side of their boat to net a steelhead with such a short net handle. 

Anglers still can only use hand nets to help land lawfully hooked fish, except under a few circumstances (which can be found on page 23 of the 2018 Michigan Fishing Guide). 

The 2018 Michigan Fishing Guide was printed prior to the passage of the legislation, so the net restriction on designated trout streams still is listed in the current guide available at license retailers, even though it will no longer be in effect or enforced. However, it has been removed from the online 2018 Michigan Fishing Guide, and will be removed from future versions.


----------



## JM White (Mar 15, 2019)

flyrodder46 said:


> Here is a partial from an article on the Michigan Outdoors News site from 2018. You are good to go from the way this reads.
> 
> The legislation removed a net size restriction that has been in place for many years to protect spawning salmon from illegally being harvested. The restriction can be found on page 10 of the printed 2018 Michigan Fishing Guide, under Hand Nets. It reads: “During April, May and June, hand nets larger than 5 ½ feet in circumference or having a handle exceeding 14” may NOT be used or possessed on designated trout streams…."
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information. I was a little confused as I had read about the restrictions being removed because of safety issues. However I did not see them in my fishing guide last year. Makes sense since they were printed before the removal of the regs. Thanks again and good luck out there!!!

Sent from my SM-G977U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## boppa (Jul 18, 2003)

JM White said:


> I had a question that i hope I can get an answer too. I was fishing the Betsie 1/1/2020 and had my 36" long landing net. A guy told me my net was way too long and it was illegal to be using it. He claimed no nets with handles over 14 inches were allowed to be used on the Betsie. I told him I thought that law was repealed in 2018, and most net restrictions fall within the trout season from April to November anyway. He disagreed and said I could be written a ticket if DNR saw me or someone reported me. I like to think he was just looking out for me by letting me know. If anyone on here has any information, that would be awesome! I know the laws can change from year to year and I just want to be well informed before heading out there again! Thanks for your help!


----------



## boppa (Jul 18, 2003)

The fishing regs say that you cannot use a net with a handle longer than 14" in April,May and June on designated trout streams. Long handled nets are legal all thru the salmon run and up until April 1. You are legal to net anything in the Betsie Rvr that is hooked legally with any length net up until. 4/1. I presume this reg is trying to prohibit netting steelhead off their beds in Apr, May and June. Good luck trying to net steel that way...


----------



## JungleGeorge (Apr 18, 2013)

Looks like everyone on the Muskegon breaks that lawn in April .


----------



## boppa (Jul 18, 2003)

JungleGeorge said:


> Looks like everyone on the Muskegon breaks that lawn in April .


I stand corrected...


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

Straight from the 2019 Michigan Fishing Regulations Handbook on page 10. The regulation on size and handle length has been removed. This changed from the 2018 book.

*Hand Nets: Hand nets may be used to help land lawfully hooked fish and may also be used to take bowfin, carp, longnose gar, smelt and suckers.See Table 5 General Netting Regulations, p. 23.*


----------

